# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  نرم افزار مدیریت کافی نت

## albalooband

سلام
من یه دانش آموزم
خیلی چیزها از این سایت یاد گرفتم
واقعا کارتون عالیه
امروز به یه برنامه احتیاج دارم که قبلا تو دیدمش  اما مبهم و بزرگ بود
چیزی که من میخوام برنامه یه برنامه ساده است برای مدیریت کافی نت
توری که با استارت زدن شروع کنه  به کنتور انداختن مبلغ

----------


## mpmsoft

خوب نمونه کد توی این سایت هست

من فکر کنم مشکل شما کد نویسی نباشه
در واقع شما نمی دونید برنامتون چیکار باید بکنه (اونم نیاز به تحقیق در این مورد داره)

----------


## مهران رسا

> سلام
> من یه دانش آموزم
> خیلی چیزها از این سایت یاد گرفتم
> واقعا کارتون عالیه
> امروز به یه برنامه احتیاج دارم که قبلا تو دیدمش اما مبهم و بزرگ بود
> چیزی که من میخوام برنامه یه برنامه ساده است برای مدیریت کافی نت
> توری که با استارت زدن شروع کنه به کنتور انداختن مبلغ


سلام .

در مرحله اول باید نرخ هر ساعت استفاده از استیشن های موجود در کافی نت رو از کاربر دریافت کنی.
در ادامه در صورتی که با VB آشنایی مختصری داشته باشین با استفاده از کنترل تایمر تمام کارها قابل انجام هست . در ضمن نیاز به یک تبدیل کوچولوی *زمان کارکرد به مبلغ* طبق نرخ تعیین شده هم هست که اونم یه جدول تناسبی ساده هستش .

 خودت شروع کن به نوشتن اگه مشکلی داشتی توی همین تاپیک مطرح کن .

----------


## Armin060

> سلام
> من یه دانش آموزم
> خیلی چیزها از این سایت یاد گرفتم
> واقعا کارتون عالیه
> امروز به یه برنامه احتیاج دارم که قبلا تو دیدمش اما مبهم و بزرگ بود
> چیزی که من میخوام برنامه یه برنامه ساده است برای مدیریت کافی نت
> توری که با استارت زدن شروع کنه به کنتور انداختن مبلغ


س ل آ م
من هم دانش آموز هستم ( اول دبیرستان )
من هم میخوام یه برنامه واسه مدیریت کافی نت و البته در کنارش گیم نت بنویسم.
میگم بیا با هم بنویسیم. این طوری هم سریع تر کار تموم میشه و هم بهتر میشه.
ضمنا نوشتن برنامه به صورت گروهی هم تجربه میشه.

----------


## Pr0grammer

ببینید این نمونه کارتون رو حل میکنه؟!

----------


## Armin060

> ببینید این نمونه کارتون رو حل میکنه؟!


به درد من که نخورد. عمرا بشه با این برنامه کافی نت رو مدیریت کرد. توی یه برنامه خوب، واسه مدیریت یه سیستم شبکه ای، چون گیم نت و کافی نت، بی شک تردید باید برنامه Socket Ptograming باشه و حداقل باید یه بانک اطلاعاتی هم داشته باشه.

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط Armin060


به درد من که نخورد. عمرا بشه با این برنامه کافی نت رو مدیریت کرد. توی یه برنامه خوب، واسه مدیریت یه سیستم شبکه ای، چون گیم نت و کافی نت، بی شک تردید باید برنامه Socket Ptograming باشه و حداقل باید یه بانک اطلاعاتی هم داشته باشه.


دوست عزیز برای نوشتن این نوع برنامه که بر مبنای Client - Server نوشته می شن بی شک باید از Winsock استفاده کنید . به نظر من شما اول در مورد Winsock اطلاعات کافی کسب کنید و کاملا مسلط شوید سپس با در نظر گرفتن احتیاجات شروع به کار کنید . 

این هم متذکر بشم که در تمام برنامه های موجود رویه نت برای استفاده در کافی نت از یک مبنا استفاده شده است . 


باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## Pr0grammer

> به درد من که نخورد. عمرا بشه با این برنامه کافی نت رو مدیریت کرد. توی یه برنامه خوب، واسه مدیریت یه سیستم شبکه ای، چون گیم نت و کافی نت، بی شک تردید باید برنامه Socket Ptograming باشه و حداقل باید یه بانک اطلاعاتی هم داشته باشه.


من برای شما نذاشته بودم؛ برای albalooband گذاشتم که توی پست اول گفته بود :



> چیزی که من میخوام برنامه یه برنامه ساده است برای مدیریت کافی نت


اگه زحمت بکشی یه سرچ توی سایت بکنی، چیزی که می خوای زیاده، حتی یکیشو دیده بودم که کاملاً  همون برنامه مد نظر شماست؛ پیدا نکردی بگو همینجا بزارم.

----------


## VB.SOS

اگه اون نمونه كامل تر رو اين جا بذاريد ممنون ميشيم

----------


## Armin060

> من برای شما نذاشته بودم؛ برای albalooband گذاشتم که توی پست اول گفته بود :
> 
> 
> اگه زحمت بکشی یه سرچ توی سایت بکنی، چیزی که می خوای زیاده، حتی یکیشو دیده بودم که کاملاً همون برنامه مد نظر شماست؛ پیدا نکردی بگو همینجا بزارم.


 
چه فرقی میکنه که برای من مینویسی یا برای albalooband. ولی در کل دستت درد نکنه...همین که زحمت کشیدی، این رو نوشتی خیلی هست. ببخشیدم که تو همون پست قبلی تشکر نکردم.





> *دوست عزیز برای نوشتن این نوع برنامه که بر مبنای Client - Server نوشته می شن بی شک باید از Winsock استفاده کنید . به نظر من شما اول در مورد Winsock اطلاعات کافی کسب کنید و کاملا مسلط شوید سپس با در نظر گرفتن احتیاجات شروع به کار کنید .* 
> 
> *این هم متذکر بشم که در تمام برنامه های موجود رویه نت برای استفاده در کافی نت از یک مبنا استفاده شده است .* 
> 
> 
> *باتشکر احسان*


من برنامه های تحت شبکه نوشتم.

----------


## Pr0grammer

توی هاردم گشتم؛ ظاهراً دانلودش نکرده بودم؛ واسه همین توی سایت سرچ کردم، این لینک همون برنامه هستش؛ البته کمی پیشرفته هستش، امیدوارم بتونید ازش استفاده کند :
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...54&postcount=1

موفق باشید

----------


## Armin060

من اومدم دانلودش کنم، دو بار هم امتحان کردم، ولی فقط 160KB ش دانلود میشه.

----------


## albalooband

سلام دوباره
من بعد دو روز اومدم دیدم تاپیکی که ساختم شده 2 صفحه(تعجب انگیزه)
متاسفانه کسی خوب متوجه حرف من نشد
فقط .m8spy. متوجه شد من چی میخوام
programer عزیز   برنامه اولی که گذاشتی  یه جورایی همونه که میخوام  ولی دومی خیلی پیچیدست
دوستان  لطف میکنید برنامه اولی رو که programer گذاشته برام توضیح میدید؟(من آماتورم)
یا اگه چیزی شبیه اون دارید با توضیح بزارید(توضیح کد)

----------


## Armin060

برنامه ای که programer گذاشته بود، محاسبه میکرد که بعد از فشردن کلید Start چه مدت زمانی رفته. واسه محاسبه مدت زمان استفاده کاربر از کافی نت که از موجودیش کم کنیم به درد میخوره

----------

